
Study says four cups of coffee per day can lower risk of death - kimsk112
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/study-cups-coffee-day-risk-death-article-1.3449446
======
CryptoPunk
These aren't controlled experiments so how could they possibly rule out
selection bias affecting the coffee drinking cohort?

Maybe healthier people can handle high coffee consumption better for example,
and maybe they are more likely to be in sociable and professional settings,
both of which are associated with better health.

~~~
gozur88
That's a good point. Four cups of coffee would put me in the hospital.

~~~
throwawaycanada
A "cup" is almost certainly less than an actual normal serving these days.

------
mpweiher
The risk of death is 100%, coffee or no coffee.

~~~
flashdance
Not true. I've lived over 20 years and have had 0 deaths during this time. [1]

If you plot my number of deaths and extrapolate you can clearly see that I'll
never die. [2]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdf5EXo6I68](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdf5EXo6I68)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/p5Ee66g.png](http://i.imgur.com/p5Ee66g.png)

~~~
BoorishBears
__* 0 deaths... as far as you know

 _cue Twilight Zone theme_

------
DKnoll
Original source: [https://www.escardio.org/The-ESC/Press-Office/Press-
releases...](https://www.escardio.org/The-ESC/Press-Office/Press-
releases/higher-coffee-consumption-associated-with-lower-risk-of-death)

------
dharmatech
Caffeine reduces cerebral blood flow:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19219847](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19219847)

------
Adamantcheese
Death from what? I'm assuming some sort of heart related danger based on where
and who was doing the research, but this doesn't tell me anything otherwise.

